# That One Year Anniversary is coming up soon!



## wickedcube07 (Nov 11, 2006)

On November 21, 2005 I lost my beloved best friend and companion, my Tiny Toot. She came into my life at the age of three weeks and she was an orhpan kitten. My stepdaugher had found her in my MIL garage and Tiny Toots mother was picked up by the Animal Shelter and by the time we try to rescue her it was too late. Tiny Toot had been ill most of her life. I took her to the Vet and was told she had contracted some kind of bacteria virus which she tended to be ill most of her life span. I loved her dearly and when she went to Rainbow Bridge my life took is toll and it changed me forever. I never seen her as a cat, instead she was my daughter, I loved her, fed her by bottle with kitten formula and nourished her just like a baby. When she first opened her eyes, it was my face that she seen for her very first time and so was so tiny that I held her in my palm and I wrap her up in a blanket and she fall fast asleep. During her months growing up she had nerver damage around her bottom and tail. I was told by the Vet that she did not have any feelings on her bottom so I had kept baby diapers on her throughout her life due to she would urinate/poop on herself and I cleaned her daily. She did not clean herself like other normal cats did and she had gotten use of wearing diapers. One day I had let her outdoor just for a few minutes and at the time we moved to another town and two days later Tiny Toot began to show signs that she was ill. I had no money to take her to the Vet I was turned down due to I had no money upfront to pay for the visit or treatment so I had watched my Tiny Toot fade away into my arms. Two days later she died in my arms when I fell asleep, I was awake 48 hours because I wanted to look into her eyes until she entered the Bridge. I woke up she was already gone, I closed her eyes and held her and shed my last tears of holding my Toots. From this day I still love her, my baby is no longer with me but shes in a better place where she is happy, healthy and playing with other FurAngels. I still look through photos of her and I had kept a journal for the past year of my thoughts, feelings about my Tiny Toot and it helps me deal with her being at the Bridge. I know one day she be will waiting at the end of the Bridge for me and what a day it shall be that we will finally be united together through eternity. This month on the 21st marks my first year Anniversay that she entered Rainbow Bridge. I barried my Tiny Toot beneath the tree, she has a white fence around her grave and I visit her often right behind my mothers backyard just four blocks away from where I live. I decorate her grave each holiday because I feel shes still with me every moment. I may not be able to hold her but she is with me in my heart and soul, my thoughts and memories. I love you Tiny Toot still and you are with me always. Love Your Mommy, Deborah.


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

You gave Tiny Toot alot of love for her short life span. My wife and I are coming up on Mitsie one year anniversary of death on Dec. 23rd. I still think her every day and speak to her at the gravesire where we buried her in our backyard.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm very sorry you lost Tiny Toot. You did your very best for your kitty. It's heartbreaking to think that the vet turned you away. Your kitty is surrounded by Perfect Love now. I hope that's a blessing to you.


----------

